# how to clean/polish a carbon bonnet?



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

well lads. i have a carbon bonnet and its dull/faded. are there any products or some homemade remedies out there i can use to clean it?! theres a sort of a white scum on it. any feedback would be great!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I heard some where that smooth peanut butter is good (something to do with the oils), dont know how true it is!


----------



## stevo (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the same problem with my spoiler. I cleaned and then waxed it around three times last weekend. it looked a lot better when id done, though far from perfect. Im gona give it a few more coats again this weekend to see it will build up in layers and improve.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> I heard some where that smooth peanut butter is good (something to do with the oils), dont know how true it is!


that works on black plastic, not sure on carbon


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Speak to alex creasey (serious performance), he has worked wonders on a couple of carbon bonnets for me.
I'm sure he will point you in the right direction.

Rob


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers rob .

It could be the laquer oxidising or fading if it's going a bit milky. Some sort of light diminishing polish (not the old fashioned tcut), should help remove the oxidisation and bring back the clarity.
Alternatively, if it's starting to go White and a bit flakey it couldbethe laquer peeling... Would mean a rub down and reapplying a new coat of clear but hopefully it's the first option.

Stevo- depending on what wax your using it may contain some cleaners that is helping to clean any oxidation away... If it's working and it's not coming back after a couple of weeks then keep going, otherwise again, a light polish will remove the oxidised laquer and then you can gt a decent wax or sealant over it to help protect.

Cheers.
Alex.


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you clay a carbon bonnet?


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

cheers lads. i tried a small area with regular polish to no avail, so it looks like i will have to laquer it


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Julio2906 said:


> Can you clay a carbon bonnet?


Julio,

Yes you can clay a carbon bonnet, no problem  just keep it nice and lubed up 

It will definitely make a difference as it will remove any build up and allow the clearcoat to shine!

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rob W said:


> Julio,
> 
> Yes you can clay a carbon bonnet, no problem  just keep it nice and lubed up
> 
> ...



Nice one Rob,was hoping it was ok:bowdown1:,its not too bad but want to sort it before it gets bad,would you advise machine polish afterwards???(with a proper dual action polisher not a cheap one)


----------

